# Solow Models



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

NEW model lowrider car club is recruting members. this car club will welcome those who build just model lowriders but, its ment for those who build hoppers/dancers like me. one more thing, you must represent the club proudly. these are the only qualification's. if any one is interested, fell free to goin. if any one has a design for the club, please post, if not i will be working on it along with a web site.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

How about showing some of your builds in this thread? 

Is there any other members besides you in this club? If so, show some pics of their work too, if possible.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

every ones


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> every ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

thats all i have of that caddy


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Oct 20 2007, 10:55 PM~9048888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



me likes this one....


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

dub shack models is in it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ISN'T THERE A REAL C.C BY THAT NAME


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not really into hoppers, but those are some pretty good lookin builds!


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

i dont know. i made it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

if its ment for hoppers and dancers, would solow be kinda pointless?


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

want you mean?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think he means,that if the cars in this club are mostly hoppers/dancers,then they cant neccesarily be SO-LOW since theyre busy hopping/dancing.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 24 2007, 10:37 PM~9077003
> *i think he means,that if the cars in this club are mostly hoppers/dancers,then they cant neccesarily be SO-LOW since theyre busy hopping/dancing.
> *


  pretty much, so low doesnt really go for a hopper or dancer..


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

its not really about the name its more about the theme.we (hoppers/dancers)fly high but we can get low like the rest(models).


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

im going to work, i got a 4 day weekend off of school. got a few tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I wouldnt mind join!


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

my man! we need more people like you in the club. ay ill send you our sign.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

"Here's you're sign..."


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

yo! wuz up ma good man , wut kind of qualifications do you need to join ,like me that only build's low low modelz ?, if erything kool im down!


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

only thing else is you gota rep your club


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

id like to be down !


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

welcome to solows


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

ill send banner later


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

ill send banner later


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

already bro , !


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

a old builld


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

nice old skool


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

wheres dat banner


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Hold on im draw up some rite now n we r goin to chose!


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

my pic is too big to post


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

say man , do yall need to draw up sum banners ?,i can come up with sum too if yall want !!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I alredy drew up 1 n ima post it tomrrow


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

how do you make the pic smaller?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

email me da pic ill make it smaller and post it up

[email protected]


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Took me a while to draw it but thiz iz wut i came up wit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

What are your terms and sub standers on being a Member !


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

it looks good, i got to find a way to post my's so we can vote


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

how about this? this is just for me and oj. ill mail the other ones


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

this is for mcsw... and bigdside


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

imo looks alittle cheesy and lambos are played out.. but good concept on it.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 3 2007, 01:48 AM~9144877
> *imo looks alittle cheesy and lambos are played out.. but good concept on it.
> *


x2

Maybe if you had a pic of actual models, or something like that.

Or, how about something like this?


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 3 2007, 09:59 AM~9145427
> *x2
> 
> Maybe if you had a pic of actual models, or something like that.
> ...


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

i like pokes idea !


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Nov 3 2007, 10:23 AM~9145519
> *i like pokes idea !
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Nov 3 2007, 09:23 AM~9145519
> *i like pokes idea !
> *


If you guys like it, feel free to use it!  

If any of you want some changes made to it, I can tweak it a little. I can change the colors, script, shape, different car, etc.. Let me know.


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Oct 20 2007, 10:44 PM~9048820
> *every ones
> 
> 
> ...


do u have any more pics of this blue elco. looks cold.


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

pokeys idea looks to simple. i didnt draw that pic i just touched it up, i cant get mine posted, ill try to post it asgain


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

we can add stuff to it or change it , but make it look lagit., im trying to upload my doodle i was making today , il post it up


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

ay bigdside post your drawing


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

ok


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

why don't you guys make a real car club plaque?? Something like this










unless you really wanna get crazy with a logo and all that jazz.... I personally don't see a point for having actual art work unless you getting t-shirts made.


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

i think i got it :


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

why is it so small, think we should do a plaque.


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

il try to resize


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOOD IDEA BUT YOU CAN'T EVEN READ ALL THAT STUFF IN YOUR AVETAR!!!! I LIKE THE PLAQUE IDEA BETTER!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Nov 3 2007, 02:34 PM~9147004
> *pokeys idea looks to simple. i didnt draw that pic i just touched it up, i cant get mine posted, ill try to post it asgain
> *


Like I said, I can change it. I did that one in less than a minute. With a little more time, I could make it a little more eloborate. 

If you are going to use a drawing as your avatar, you might want to make it simple. No offense, but the one you're using now looks jumbled, and you can't read all the extra stuff on it. With an avatar, the simpler it is, the better.

I like the plaque idea. Nice and simple, and people will actually be able to see what it says.


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

i figured it out u can just click on it , to make it bigger , its just a rufdraft , let me know wuz up !


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

what program should i use to make plaques


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

there really isn't a program to make plaques...

but if you use paint you can select a TEXT FONT that you like, type out the name of the club, and then add it to a mantel piece.

http://www.lazerwerks.com/customdesignedplaques.htm

that'll help you with ideas for mantels, other then that its all about the FONT, size, and style you choose for you plaque. good luck.


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

ok


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I CAN DRAW YOU ONE IN AUTOCAD AND SAVE IT AS A JPEG OR BITMAP. YOU CAN THEN REFINE IT IN PHOTOSHOP OR PAINT.


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

ok lets see


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

10-4!!!


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

a couple of my projects that im working on


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

motors


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

kind of blurey


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 3 2007, 04:46 PM~9147372
> *I CAN DRAW YOU ONE IN AUTOCAD AND SAVE IT AS A JPEG OR BITMAP. YOU CAN THEN REFINE IT IN PHOTOSHOP OR PAINT.
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

thats the one that i drew i just took a pic of it because the scaner made it too big


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 5 2007, 04:36 PM~9160910
> *:0
> *


autocad ftw!! im rockin 2008 here on the laptop and 06 on the desktops.


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

that was his idea


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 5 2007, 05:39 PM~9160931
> *autocad ftw!! im rockin 2008 here on the laptop and 06 on the desktops.
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

cant draw good on the pc but i can on the paper


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

im going to make a vid of both those cars when i get a new battery pack and some fishing string.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

My builds.


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

what made you build that wood wagon?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

my mom likes woodies,lol.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah, i bet she does... :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

lol, i knew someone would say it


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone in the club have yahoo messenger?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I dont but i have a myspace!


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

me too!


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

i got a project for the club, whating to get my monte


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

wut kind of project ? :biggrin: ,


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

a car made for the club, me and oj where doing it. you can make one to if you want. but it must be must be very good work. me and oj are making dancers but with all the seats and stuff in it.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I leave tha seats in most of tha time so it wont be no prob


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

already ! , ima finish the monte i got goin on , n ima try to slam a cadillac truck !with the switches , :biggrin: yall 's influence , i like to c how yall make them hoppers its badass


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I use to have a escalade on switches n i got a video on youtube.


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Nov 19 2007, 06:08 PM~9261515
> *already ! , ima finish the monte i got goin on , n ima try to slam a cadillac truck !with the switches ,  :biggrin: yall 's influence , i like to c how yall make them hoppers its badass
> *


MAKE A VIDEO OR POST SOME PICS MAN!


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ok , but im still cutting the bed area ! ,n i just started skool but il post them as soon as i can


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

finaly got the monte!
























now i just got to put the seats in with the motors.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Kool I have 4 of those monte carlos kits


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

heres somthing i put togther
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atJh8X1G6LE


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

here the club car, got a couple of decals to put on but its done
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqivceWs9ww


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

so what you guys think?


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

bad ass bro i like the car :biggrin: , damn wish i knew how to make one


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Jan 18 2008, 08:38 PM~9730104
> *bad ass bro i like the car  :biggrin: , damn wish i knew how to make one
> *


I easy to make 1! just try it.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Jan 10 2008, 09:45 PM~9663294
> *here the club car, got a couple of decals to put on but its done
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqivceWs9ww
> 
> ...


Alil messy but its still kool!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

FIRME


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 18 2008, 09:03 PM~9730784
> *Alil messy but its still kool!
> *


yea i cleaned it up. took that pic when i had just wired it up.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Kool. I seen tha vid


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

alright


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vv-z4rs_ps


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

looks like a air bag system


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

dont forget about the monte


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Anotha vid alil betta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIXZxej3ACw


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

you build hoppers and stuff fast make the monte


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Do u have another Monte like tha 1 u got?? or any 1 have any they would like to sell or even if u want give to me??


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

i thought you had 4?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I did i cant find two of them n tha otha two already have hydros on them dat iz waitin for thiz person dat i sold em to to come get them


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

i got mine from this honny store for a deal. i think i can get on to sell to you for cheap.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok dats kool! or i could give u sum hopper stuff for it


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzjdvH5Tln8


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

yea we could make a trade


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Yea hit me up wen u get your hands on 1


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

ok


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

A buick grand national im goin for a street hopper look wit, 2switches, 1 for tha front and 1 for tha bak... this iz tha pics of it wit tha base coat on it


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

i like the way you think


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 25 2008, 07:42 PM~9785059
> *
> *


 you should post the video on zippys


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I forgot my password


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

make a new one


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Im goo. it will take too long


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

ok


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oA4o9j2Xug


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

all the clubs models will go here
new stuff...


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

more


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

not yet finshed


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'am likin this ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks, had alot of ideas going.


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

never seen a t-brid on here, tried to do somthin new.


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

some thing im working on


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

64 preview


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

my new work area, not finshed


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

my black 63 remade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7v2YYy9FFg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHWON7V6a-E


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

caddy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHMFkRNfM6A


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Dec 3 2008, 04:09 PM~12326256
> *my new work area, not finshed
> 
> 
> ...


A closet under the stairs?

The same place I build in, works great.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 29 2008, 11:59 AM~12550418
> *A closet under the stairs?
> 
> The same place I build in, works great.
> *


Just like Harry Potter.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 29 2008, 10:43 AM~12551328
> *Just like Harry Potter.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 29 2008, 11:46 AM~12551346
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Mark you laugh, but I know you and your homeboy Undead get together and play tummy sticks and watch Harry Potter....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 29 2008, 10:51 AM~12551380
> *Mark you laugh, but I know you and your homeboy Undead get together and play tummy sticks and watch Harry Potter....
> *



COME ON MIKEY...DONT BE JEALOUS...YOU CAN PLAY WITH MY HARRY POTTER 2!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 29 2008, 11:55 AM~12551406
> *COME ON MIKEY...DONT BE JEALOUS...YOU CAN PLAY WITH MY HARRY POTTER 2!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Apparently Undeads "Harry Potter" gave you a tooth ache......NO THANKS......


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

yall crazy


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

new solow video, check it out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbDuVSHWe08


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Jan 2 2009, 11:13 PM~12589818
> *new solow video, check it out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbDuVSHWe08
> *



Ay dats clean!! i see some of my cars!! im about to build 1 rite now


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

yea, got to get the club back up.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Well i been out ofr a while. but i been doin alittile work wit these tow rides which use to be those $10.00 police 1/18 cars.... i converted 1 into a two door... n the other 1 just shaved were the lights wuz and the holes were the bottons were.... the two door ima open everything and thry to detail everything and have swithces but just for lay n lock.... the other 1 ima make into a dancer..
































4door


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

Aw good old day, i might be coming back


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

bump nice thread


----------

